# The 1st Round Gas Syndrome



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

This list is composed of MMA fighter that have the worst cardio (mainly due to muscle mass) and hopefully they will soon realize that big muscles are more of hassle then they thought.
Melvin Manhoef
Shane Carwin
Ryan Bader
Brett Rogers
Sokoudjou
Houstan Alexander
Bobby Lashley
Mark Coleman
if there are anymore to this list lemme know


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Brett Rogers - Rd 1 - he broke Fedor's nose with a jab, dodged and weaved all his loopers, laid some heavy GnP on him, shrugged off all sub attempts as he was GnPing Fedor - 

2nd round he came out, didn't throw anything, just kept his hands up, and Got KTFO with one shot. AND IT IS ALLLLLL OVER.


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the UFC forum... But since Melvin Manhoef if brought up I would say Sokoudjou, Alexander Houston. Some wrestlers have enormous muscles and still have great cardio, Matt Hughes for instance.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Bobby Lashley


Gassed badly in his last fight

E: And Mark Coleman


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

erectus said:


> This is the UFC forum... But since Melvin Manhoef if brought up I would say Sokoudjou, Alexander Houston. Some wrestlers have enormous muscles and still have great cardio, Matt Hughes for instance.


I wouldn't say Hughes has enormous muscles. He is extremely strong, but isn't bulky to point of looking out of porportioned. He has lean athletic muscle rather than the bulky body builder muscles that guys like Lashley and Carwin.

There's only so much bulk you can put on a person's frame before it starts to slow you down and cause cardio issues.

A guy like lesnar is blessed to have a large enough frame where even at 265+ he can maintain relatively lean body. Bobby Lashley on the other hand is a few inches shorter with a much smaller frame. He wrestled at 168lbs in college and now fights at around 250lbs in Strikeforce. Lashley should ideally be walking around at around 200lbs and cutting to MW.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

Sokoudjou does not gas. He mentally quits... Difference is he can do better but has some mental blocks. Seems like some anxiety problems, which are real as physical but seems more like his mind gases rather than his body.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

watched overeem gas time and time again, just he finishes fights quicker now.


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, I guess enormous was not the right word. But my point was that college wrestlers, like gymnestics athletes can have really big muscles and yet have good cardio. Their basic muscle growt doesn`t come from weight training but from hours of repetetive muscle work


----------



## erectus (Dec 4, 2006)

VICIII said:


> Sokoudjou does not gas. He mentally quits... Difference is he can do better but has some mental blocks. Seems like some anxiety problems, which are real as physical but seems more like his mind gases rather than his body.


I think he does gas. He tries these flashy jump kicks and puts everything he got in those highly energy stealing techniques in the first round. I think it is a combination of lack of heart and that his muscles doesn`t seem to tolerate high levels of lactic acid over time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

For me Sokoudjou is the clear winner.
He gasses phisicaly and quits mentally!
If an MMA fight would last 5 minutes he would be a contender.
Also - Lashley - too much muscle mass.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toss Phil Baroni on your list.

Unless you feel like giving him a pass because he's the fuckin man.

He's the best EVA!


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Glieson Tibau is up there too, probably from both too much muscle and too much cutting.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I think for some people it is just genetic.

Look at Zab Judah and David Reid in boxing, both great amateur fighters, both world champions in the professional ranks, both in fantastic looking phyiscal shape, but very athletic. Both can't throw a punch after the 4th round.

Don't think it's necissarily muscle mass, in some cases yes, but in others, it's the way they are born.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sokoudjou has this one in the bag. He starts on strong but once it goes past 1st round, his done.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

1) Sokodjou, 2) Baroni, 3) Tom Lawlor

Besides heavyweights, their the top 3 for me


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Brett Rogers - Rd 1 - he broke Fedor's nose with a jab, dodged and weaved all his loopers, laid some heavy GnP on him, shrugged off all sub attempts as he was GnPing Fedor -
> 
> 2nd round he came out, didn't throw anything, just kept his hands up, and Got KTFO with one shot. AND IT IS ALLLLLL OVER.


Were you watching the same fight as I did?

Brett got caught several times in the first round.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Rusko said:


> Were you watching the same fight as I did?
> 
> Brett got caught several times in the first round.


My thoughts exactly, outside of that early jab that made a vicious cut on Fedors nose (all true MMA fans acknowledge Fedor "cuts like the wind") and outside of 3 strikes(I've rewatched the sequence over 30 times) in that "vicious ground and pound" people always talk about Brett Rogers getting on Fedor, there was NOTHING significant beyond that. Fedor landed 3 separate instances that clearly wounded Rogers, and threw him down, and in the second came out, saw the timing in Rogers striking and landed the "bomb" that also literally turned Arlovski in MID AIR. 

Anyway, enough of that, its worthless to even argue with people who are so negative towards Fedor.

Personally all the "gassers" are just guys who'd rather lift weights than train in the arts, and for full 15-25 min fights. 

Too many of those "gassers" arent the most technical or well rounded fighters, usually relying on massive power and hoping to just takedown guys and GnP them out, and once it doesnt happen, their lack of complete game shows.

Just because you're in shape to pose in a bodybuilding competition doesnt make you a good fighter. Anderson Silva and Fedor arent anywhere near the most physically imposing guys, but have some of the more complete games, and worry more about the "arts" than their physical appearance.

*EDIT ADD*

I cant believe no one mentioned Frank Mir. I mean I wouldnt call him a 1st round gasser, but he clearly has NOT gotten his cardio in control. Never has. I think he works too much on shorter fights and doesnt train hard enough to push hard for the full 15-25. Not even sure he trains with hardly any other legit heavies, and I think thats why he suffers for it. He has no one big enough to push him long enough to feel what it REALLY feels like to have your 265'ers on you for 3 rounds. Brock Lesnar brings in guys nearly his size and trains with them REGULARLY, where as Mir is more worried about talking his game, and all the supposed "intricacies" of moves that the other guy doesnt even yet know the name of. Mir is a smart dude, but clearly not smart enough because if he was, he'd have learned there is more to the game than talk and just KNOWING the arts... its about how you employ them and how long you can effectively do so. 

Phil "one pump chump" Baroni (he only has 1 round in him) is one of the worst no doubt.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

I think part of the big muscle/lack of cardio is diet. Due to the "bodybuilding" type diet, which gives the big, bulky muscles, with lots and lots of carbs, causes lactic acid buiuldup much quicker. An ideal diet, with lower carbs, high amounts of healthy fat, lots of green veggies makes bulky muscles harder to attain, but gives immediate endurance benefits.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You forgot Bob Sapp...lolz! I'll just name the meat heads.

Pudz (Super Mario) vs Sylvia was funny although if Pudz learns some serious GNP and wrestling he can be a threat against anybody at least in the 1st round...lolz. 

Kevin Randalman


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Randleman is getting old though and that's probably why he gasses alot nowadays. Bob Sapp has the issues because of his muscle mass as we all know. Pudz has the same problem, he's really big and as a results he gets it all sucked!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> 1) Sokodjou, 2) Baroni, 3) *Tom Lawlor*
> 
> Besides heavyweights, their the top 3 for me


Damn.
Especially after the beating he put on Cote, and the pace at wich he fought...Lawlor isn't anywhere near a candidate in this category!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

The who has been pretty soundly addressed, but what about the why?

I think I lot of the problem is that fighters train to finish. Which is good, but if you consistantly finish the opponent quickly, the case with Shane Carwin, you don't have the endurance under your belt to go 5 or even 3 rounds. 

IMO, if a fighter isn't doing 5-10 rnds in a shark tank at least twice a week, he doesn't have even close to enough cardio for a 3-5 rnd fight.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

> He has lean athletic muscle rather than the bulky body builder muscles that guys like Lashley and Carwin.


if carwin etc were at the same bodyfat level as hughes they'd look cut




KMFO said:


> I think part of the big muscle/lack of cardio is diet. Due to the "bodybuilding" type diet, which gives the big, bulky muscles, with lots and lots of carbs, causes lactic acid buiuldup much quicker. An ideal diet, with lower carbs, high amounts of healthy fat, lots of green veggies makes bulky muscles harder to attain, but gives immediate endurance benefits.


high fat high protein diets are awesome for BBing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but bodybuilding requires flexing and not much else. You are right in that the fighters would look cut if they had similar percentages as Hughes. I would say that Cain has a similar bodybuild!:thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but bodybuilding requires flexing and not much else. You are right in that the fighters would look cut if they had similar percentages as Hughes. I would say that Cain has a similar bodybuild!:thumbsup:


speaking of bodybuilders, i was just on bodybuilder forum and they were talking about jam vs jelly? do you know the difference between those two? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a difference between jam and jelly?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> There is a difference between jam and jelly?


I always wondered as well, wikipedia's sources seem to think they are very similar with some overlap but some differences.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when you are talking about jam you are talking about specifically the food. If you are talking about jelly you are talking about a term that isn't necessarilly edible. Some jelly is used for medical use!:confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when you are talking about jam you are talking about specifically the food. If you are talking about jelly you are talking about a term that isn't necessarilly edible. Some jelly is used for medical use!:confused02:


i think its pretty obvious that they were talking about the food kind of jelly, just as they probably weren't talking about a jam as in "i got into a jam".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you are talking about. It is possible that when talking about jam and jelly you are talking about strawberry and grape possibly. Either that or there really is a difference in making the two!:confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> There is a difference between jam and jelly?


Sure is, I can't jelly my cock down your throat. >_<

I was drunk and bored.. Sorry it seemed funny at the time. 

Passed out before I could finish the joke >_< /fail


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Baroni by a country mile.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Sure is, I can't jelly my cock down your throat. >_<
> 
> I was drunk and bored.. Sorry it seemed funny at the time.
> 
> Passed out before I could finish the joke >_< /fail



No, no, and no.


----------

